# What file type to rip CDs?



## plasticmaster (Aug 11, 2020)

I want to rip my CD collection to a thumb drive. I want the best sound quality that's compatibile with my 8" MyLink radio in my 2014 Silverado. What free software should I use and what file type? I think it can play wav, mp3, wma, and aac files. Thanks.


----------



## plasticmaster (Aug 11, 2020)

Also, I'll be using a Windows 10 computer.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you know what size flash drive your radio will support? Also, try to verify what format(s) your radio supports. For instance you could rip songs at 320mbps .mp3 or 256mbps AAC. You could potentially use a lossless encoder like FLAC if your radio supports it. I would stay away from WMA unless it is the lossless variety.

Ge0


----------



## marke103 (Aug 26, 2019)

I ripped my cds to flac format using “Exact Audio Copy”. It work very well, but can take a long time to rip per cd but that’s what happens when you rip to a loseless format.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

His equipment doesn't support FLAC. I would vote AAC, use the highest bitrate you can within reason, storage it cheap these days, so I wouldn't worry too much about the file size too much.

I rip a copy in FLAC to an external hard drive for archiving purposes, then save a AAC version to my computer so that I can load up flash drives for the car. With all but the best equipment, and listening environment, a high bitrate AAC file, or MP3 will be indistinguishable from a CD.


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I use media monkey. They have a free version but the upgrade is minimal. Easy to make sure the tags are correct, manage collection......... I think they cover most file types. Best thing is it is organized.

I'd burn it all to a hard drive, then fill up your flash drive when you need too.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I asked about flash drive size because I found out the hard way my car does not like drives above 64Gb. I started to fill a 256Gb drive with FLAC files. Spent days doing this. Just to find out my car does not recognize the drive.

Ge0


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Another problem I ran into with a larger drive is my OEM radio took a while to scan a large usb drive for music. Every time I started the car I had to wait a few minutes for the drive to load. For me it’s much faster to use my phone and wait a few seconds.


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

It looks like your file types are limitted but i was not able to find your sample rates


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

nhtunes said:


> I use media monkey. They have a free version but the upgrade is minimal. Easy to make sure the tags are correct, manage collection......... I think they cover most file types. Best thing is it is organized.
> 
> I'd burn it all to a hard drive, then fill up your flash drive when you need too.


I've always used DBPoweramp, I don't remember the cost, since I've had it for so long, but the features are pretty tough to beat.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

X2 in dbpoweramp, buy it once and use it forever. Great tools.

Was like $50 when I purchased a few years ago.


----------



## Superspirit (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok guys I need help, after reading this thread i purchased db Poweramp and perfect tunes. I have Spotify songs download to my laptop but can't figure out how to get them playable without Spotify. Advice on how to use this program to get my Spotify collection on to my usb would be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Superspirit said:


> Ok guys I need help, after reading this thread i purchased db Poweramp and perfect tunes. I have Spotify songs download to my laptop but can't figure out how to get them playable without Spotify. Advice on how to use this program to get my Spotify collection on to my usb would be very helpful.
> Thanks in advance.


You're not supposed to be able to play them without Spotify. You have access to the songs as long as you have a subscription, you don't own the song forever.


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

Just upload your cds onto iTunes as WAV files and buy the 512gb iPhone 12 Pro Max or go really big with the 13 1tb. I use my 12 with an Audioquest Carbon lightning cable on apple CarPlay and it really sound awesome. Cds still converted to WAV still sounds the best IMHO.


----------



## figgie (May 19, 2010)

Regardless of media player and compatability.. Always rip your CD to FLAC that way you have the original ready to go incase the CD goes buhbye. Think of it like a backup of your Music CD.

Then from FLAC you can convert to ANY OTHER FORMAT without issues to include MP3, WMA, AAC, M4A, APE, burn into a CD, record into a mix tape...


----------

